

The education of the will,the theory and practice of self-culture(1914) - ekm2
http://archive.org/stream/educationofwillt00payo/educationofwillt00payo_djvu.txt

======
jonsen
Amazing read. Hard to believe it was written more than a century ago:

    
    
      In addition, it must be remembered that 
      the conditions of modern life tend to reduce 
      our spiritual life to nothing, and bring about 
      mental distractions to a degree that can 
      hardly be surpassed. Ease of communication, 
      frequency of journeys, the habit of going to 
      the mountains, or the sea, all dissipate our 
      thoughts. There is not even time to read. 
      One lives a life that is full of excitement and 
      yet, at the same time, empty.

